# First T-shirt Campaign - lets see how this works



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2015)

Since I wanted this design, ill start this one (we are still working on other venues and other designs to make available...dont fret!)

http://teespring.com/reprint-of-tug-resale


so...who all wants a TUG resale shirt =)

*Edit, first run didnt print as only 13/20 got sold, so here it is with a limit of 10 to sell.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 30, 2015)

The price is right and by clicking on the link in the above post you can order it.  

I would really like it if it said "Timeshare" on it.  For an "outsider" seeing it they may not make the connection that we make.


----------



## silentg (Apr 30, 2015)

I bought 2 !


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2015)

you dont have to buy this one if its not right for you...I will be putting up others using the older logo as soon as I get the colors in it sorted out!  Right now it has too many to be printed cheaply!

This shirt is just an amusing one for any chive fans to wear =)


----------



## Ima Timesharer (May 2, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> The price is right and by clicking on the link in the above post you can order it.
> 
> I would really like it if it said "Timeshare" on it.  For an "outsider" seeing it they may not make the connection that we make.




Yeah, but the timeshare salesperson sure will!    :whoopie::rofl:


----------



## bankr63 (May 2, 2015)

Tempting, but the cost of shipping way up here to the frozen North is a bit more than the shirt itself.  I would like to see the look on the salesperson's face when I arrive wearing this though...


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2015)

ah, was shipping that much to canada?  I wasnt sure?  Have a friend in the US? =)


----------



## carl2591 (May 3, 2015)

some timeshare salespeople are not aware of TUG at least some of the ones i have talked to.. I wore my old tug shirt to a Tour and a couple of people in the breakfast knew of tug and some sales people ask me about. 

(this was at Massunutten resort last june 2014)





Ima Timesharer said:


> Yeah, but the timeshare salesperson sure will!    :whoopie::rofl:


----------



## Black Diamond (May 3, 2015)

*Love the shirt*

I would like two or three
Can I get a 4-5 xl ?


Thanks
Black Diamond


----------



## chriskre (May 3, 2015)

That shirt is sure to get you on the "No Tour" List!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2015)

Black Diamond said:


> I would like two or three
> Can I get a 4-5 xl ?
> 
> 
> ...



I only see sizing up to 3x on the chart.  you could email them and ask if the have 4x shirts...although id imagine it would be more expensive than quoted.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2015)

bump...48 hours left to buy!

I believe they will still print the shirts with 10 purchases already made...but lets make sure and buy 20! =)


----------



## TacoTerry (May 4, 2015)

I'm in! Just got 2, 1 for the sales meeting and 1 for the pool!


----------



## Black Diamond (May 5, 2015)

*2 for me*

DITTOs for me:


TacoTerry said:


> I'm in! Just got 2, 1 for the sales meeting and 1 for the pool!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2015)

6 hours left to buy your super awesome "getmeoutofasalespresentationearly" shirt!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2015)

well, i guess 14 of them was not enough to print...which is weird as they said they only needed 3 or 4 to print at the start.

pretty annoyed at waiting a week only to find out they wont print at all.  Thats pretty terrible service IMO.

here is a reprint of hte campaign that only needs 10 orders to print...I note the shirt cost went up 50 cents.

http://teespring.com/reprint-of-tug-resale


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2015)

bump, still need 5 more of these to reach the 10 limit to print them!  there were 14 of these sold originally...rebuy them so we can enjoy! =)


----------



## ronandjoan (May 9, 2015)

Order it when you are at a stateside timeshare....we have things shipped to where we'll be all the time







bankr63 said:


> Tempting, but the cost of shipping way up here to the frozen North is a bit more than the shirt itself.  I would like to see the look on the salesperson's face when I arrive wearing this though...


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2015)

need 4 more to print the green shirts!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2015)

bump 7 hours left on the green shirt order!


----------

